# How long until test e is out of your system?



## Jess999 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm just finishing up my first cycle of test e, and I was wondering how long it takes to be out of my system. I was injecting 250mg of test e twice per week for ten weeks.


----------



## blazeftp (Jun 16, 2011)

Jess999 said:


> I'm just finishing up my first cycle of test e, and I was wondering how long it takes to be out of my system. I was injecting 250mg of test e twice per week for ten weeks.



2 Weeks

Why 250mg a week ?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 16, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> 2 Weeks
> 
> Why 250mg a week ?



Think he was doing 250x2 blaze for a total of 500mg a week.


----------



## Jess999 (Jun 16, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> 2 Weeks
> 
> Why 250mg a week ?




Was doing two injections of 250 each week for a total of 500. Sorry if I wasn't clear.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 16, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> 2 Weeks
> 
> Why 250mg a week ?


 
The halflife of Enanthate is roughly 5 days, and up to around 3 months detection time.


----------



## Jess999 (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 16, 2011)

Anytime.


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 16, 2011)

why only ten weeks?


----------



## Jess999 (Jun 16, 2011)

dollarbill said:


> why only ten weeks?



It was my first cycle, and I already made some solid gains that I'm really happy with. I also have some other underlying health issues, and the aas was beginning to interfere with my other meds. So rather than push my luck and exacerbate the issue, I figured I'd stop now before I ran into more serious issues. Also, I put on 20 lbs and maintained my body fat, so I'm pretty psyched. I suspect I'll lose some of this weight, but my pct is solid and my diet is in check.

Anyway, thanks again for the help, guys.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 16, 2011)

What are the health issues you have?


----------



## IRONATHLETE (Jun 16, 2011)

should be out of your system in 2 to 3 weeks top


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 16, 2011)

IRONATHLETE said:


> should be out of your system in 2 to 3 weeks top


its 3 months.


----------



## blazeftp (Jun 17, 2011)

My bad bro.
Just seen the "Twice" there.


----------

